# Hi everyone...looking forward to getting some help! :)



## serendipity78 (May 4, 2009)

Im new and decided to join this site to find out how to operate my old school NSI NCM 7216 Memory light controller.

I find the manual is extremely difficult to follow. Im a newbie in every sense of the word. Right now working with a few cans and other lights for an outdoor night concert at a friends church.
I also am doing a teleprompter with lyrics for the band....so I really need to learn how to program scenes in so I dont go insane trying to do both.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## lieperjp (May 4, 2009)

Welcome!

I like you already, you fix spelling mistakes!


----------



## gafftaper (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth. 

As for your NSI problems, do a search and if you don't find an answer to your questions, post a new thread in the lighting forum. 

Teleprompter questions.... ask them in the Multi-media, projection, and show control forum. 

I'm sure we can help with whatever you need.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 5, 2009)

Hi!

I hope that once you find your answers that you will stick around the forums. I am sure that you will be able to find a lot of helpful information and may be surprised when you can offer some of your own.


----------



## avkid (May 6, 2009)

lieperjp said:


> I like you already, you fix spelling mistakes!


Hmm..........


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (May 6, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! 

Hope all goes well with running both lights and teleprompt...I have had similar cases. Organization goes a long way 

Cheers


----------



## lieperjp (May 6, 2009)

avkid said:


> Hmm..........



no.

(no offense, Serendipity78. I just remember Charc and the other Serendipity... wasn't it dipolabs or something like that?)


----------

